# 2012 1.8L Whines in First Gear While Accelerating



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Hopefully under five years old........the trans bearings are dying on the idler side.
1st is the worst because of torque multiplication.

This trans is not considered rebuildable.....no parts support.....it is replaced at no charge if you are in powertrain coverage.

Take your dealer mechanic for a ride to reproduce the sound.

Since the labor is mostly the trans, a wise operator would take this opportunity to replace the clutch....only about a additional hour plus parts.

Rob


----------



## helix760 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you Robby! I have an appointment to take it in today and im hoping it is covered.


----------

